# Featured Farm



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

The farm my aunt owns and I work at was featured on a website a week ago. Thought I'd share the video. Yes I'm in the video but you'll have to guess which one I am.

http://feedthedialoguenc.com/2014/11/07/fridays-featured-farmer-holly-grove-farm/


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nicely done, thank you for sharing!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow, you weren't kidding when you said she had a lotta goats  What a nice looking farm 
How many employees divvy up the chores? 

Tried to figure out which was you...not sure!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

There are seven full time employes and five part time me included. With 1,200 milking does and at least 600 kids at any given time there is always something needing to be done. For example we trim hooves from 12:30pm to 3:30pm Monday-Friday other than a few days a year we vaccinate or other things and never run out of hooves to trim.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow! That is a lot of hoof trimming....great for the back lol


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice looking farm! I wish they would have filmed the parlor more!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That wasn't difficult but, I already knew what you looked like from before you cut your hair  It looks like it is all going great!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

The milking parlor is in desperate need of repair. The new stalls should be finished by next year. Designed by my dad, cousin and I. And fabricated by my dad and cousin. It will look so much better then and I'll take a video for you guys of the new system vrs old.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Were you in the milk room, wearing a pink sweater?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Goat_in_Himmel said:


> Were you in the milk room, wearing a pink sweater?


Nope. I hate pink >.<


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

I recognized Zelda! very nice would love to do a homeschool field trip there. if it wasn't so far away!


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Okay, (since Jill didn't clue us in:evil, how about the person outside opening the door on the right?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I think she is the one in green inside, but not absolutely sure.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

She? Oh!:doh:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

NubianFan said:


> I think she is the one in green inside, but not absolutely sure.


Got it. I'm in the milking parlor at 1:16.


----------

